# How to stop a pregnant wife robbing your chocolates



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Still want one?


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Er I don't know how to tell you this, looks like the little beauty has eaten them already. That or the wife is quicker then a cobra ??


----------



## LiamAndKec (Jan 23, 2009)

You'd be surprised what some people'd do for a malteser


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Er I don't know how to tell you this, looks like the little beauty has eaten them already. That or the wife is quicker then a cobra ??


It was the cobra. You can see a line of melted chocolate running down it's neck.


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

That your cobra? ... So cute! lol


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

haha " A little treat" on front of the box, how apt lmao
so so cute though :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

When your pregnant you'll try anything :gasp:


----------



## galactico (Mar 20, 2011)

haha quality picture:2thumb:


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

coldestblood said:


> *Still want one?*
> 
> image


a maltesar or pregnant wife? - think i'd rather go for the chocolate........


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Dubia82 said:


> That your cobra? ... So cute! lol


Yes.



berbers said:


> a maltesar or pregnant wife? - think i'd rather go for the chocolate........


Me too at the minute. lol


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

id not be botherd about the chocs pal id be well chuffed if i found that little guy in there he would be straight home with me lol:2thumb:


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

class snake, hilarious pic:lol2:


----------



## DogMan84 (Dec 16, 2011)

I would take it back to the shop you bought the chocs from and ask about their refund policy.making sure you show the person behind the counter just why your returning them :lol2:


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

A cobra may have worked for my wife on chocolate, but your cobra would not have stood a chance if we were talking ice cream....


----------



## Sazzness (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't stay away from this thread, merely because I think your N. Siamensis are gorgeous. <3 

I just come here, look at the wee face and think "awww..."





Then I realise it could kill me.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

cravings women get when there pregnant im supprised u didnt find a chocolate covered cobra being munched on lol


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

brilliant :2thumb:


----------



## werewolf (Dec 26, 2009)

Wouldn't stop this girl from getting her malteasers :2thumb:


----------



## Stephan Grundy (Jan 28, 2013)

I wanna know where *I* can get the box of choccies with the special prize in it!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

coldestblood said:


> image


Where the hell do you shop ! 

I'm lucky if I get food within the sell by date. . . .


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Where the hell do you shop !
> 
> I'm lucky if I get food within the sell by date. . . .


At least your food doesn't try to murder you. lol


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

coldestblood said:


> At least your food doesn't try to murder you. lol


:lol2: Very true

But I would rather die from being tagged by a baby cobra then a manky piece of fish :whistling2:


----------



## Jstephen (Aug 28, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Still want one?
> 
> image


Lol, wish I could try that...


----------



## Lucy1980 (May 10, 2013)

This made me laugh!


----------



## Epicrates cenchria (May 24, 2011)

:lol2: stunning picture! and great idea : victory:


----------

